# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Diepvriesgroenten soms gezonder dan verse groenten - Nieuws.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## sietske763

het is trouwens allang bewezen dat het niet uitmaakt of je vers of pot/diepvries neemt...
staat zelfs in foldertjes over eten die in ZH liggen.
zelf vind ik diepvries groenten het lekkerst...en als ik heel druk ben neem ik een pot, vroeger met schuldgevoelens......nu niet meer....

----------


## dotito

Ik gebruik meestal verse groenten waarom uit gewoonte(denk ik van thuis)
Maar in mijn diepvries heb ik ook diepvriesgroenten zitten,die ik zeker even goed vind als verse.Soms bevatte diepvries zelfs nog meer vitamines, omdat ze meestal na kuizen/blancheren direkt worden ingevrozen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik ver altijd diepvriesgroenten; ik ben nl van mening dat diepvriesgroenten net iets gezonder zijn dan 'verse' ...

----------

